# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Ăn Nhậu Thoải Mái Tại Nhà Hàng Nhật SuShi Dining AOI  với Course rẽ

## dnbclubS1

Đây là  nội dung Course

còn đây là phần giới thiệu về nhà hàng



> *GF.Sai Gon Pavillion, 53-55 Ba Huyen Thanh Quan Str., Ward 6, Dist 3, HCMC, Viet Nam*
> Website : *sushidiningaoi.com*                                               Tel : 0934240954
> *vui lòng liên hệ trước để nhận phiếu giảm giá 10%*
> Thành lập ngày 15-12-201 – SuShi Dining AOI được biết đến như một trong số ít nhà hàng phục vụ các món Nhật chính thống tại Sái Gòn.
> 
> Các Món ăn Thuần Nhật tại SuShi Dining AOI
> SuShi Dining AOI là địa chỉ quen thuộc của nhiều thực khách Nhật không chỉ vì các món ăn thuần Nhật của mình, mà còn ở cách bố trí nội thất Sang trọng kết hợp giữa hai phong cách Nhật-Âu, tạo cho thực khách cảm giác yên tĩnh và ấm cúng trong lúc thưởng thức
> 
> Nội Thất Sang Trọng với phong cách Âu- NhậtVới đội ngũ nhân viên được huấn luyện kỹ càng, thân thiện cùng với đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp dưới sự chỉ dẫn của nghệ nhân Sushi 20 năm kinh nghiệm sẽ làm hài lòng mọi thực khách khi đến với nhà hàng.
> ...


Do tụi mình muốn phát triển nhà hàng theo hướng bình dân hóa , nên với người Việt tụi mình thường có những ưu đãi như Discount 10% 20% 30% hay những món quà Từ Nhật gửi tặng từng Thực khách như : Tiền Nhật , Doll Nhật .....
với những Bạn ăn trưa  muốn thưởng thức các món Nhật tụi mình có Buffet trưa với gần 20 món ăn ( có cả Việt Lẫn Nhật)  chỉ với giá 200k/người , các bạn có thể ăn No Nê ( miễn đừng bỏ mứa   :Big Grin: )  :Gun Bandana:

----------

